# Anaconda



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Anaconda price promise - just spoke to dude there and he says that they only do the 10% deal if the price to beat is from a supplier who has a store not a online store only,

Has anyone else come across this BS before

Wopfish


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

The correct answer to this is "bye, I'll go to a proper tackle store". I find "thanks for nothing" quite satisfying as a parting riposte. "F^#K you very much" is probably best used sparingly. There's too much competition in tackle sales for stores to not honour their pricing policy - if they won't, don't give them your business. I find my local tackle shop not necessarily the cheapest, but way ahead in advice, service etc. I do shop online as well & Anaconda should understand by now that this is a completely viable alternative to their business, where service takes second place to price.

Mention of the ACCC works quite well when pushing the point at Bunnings though (never pay retail...).


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies fellas - I agree a bit of bullshit - just a marketing ploy - the thing is though what with the www - we can now point out to retailers the fact that we have more consumer power. We could send a link to my questions to Anaconda and see what they say as we are now a sizeable community of spenders .

They might see different if their promises are see to be shallow to us few thousand us band of brothers us sea scallies!!!!!!

YES YES viva la revolution and the swing and the out back!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Anaconda refused me on their gaurantee once,

I was comparing them to Lureworld where the price on lureworld was heaps cheaper but I would have to pay 6 dollars postage, and that would be delivered to my letterbox.

I just told them it cost me more than 6 dollars in petrol to drive to their store, which is about 40 km's from my house anyway. They whinged and whined and said to them, its your policy not mine, and after I persisted they weakened :lol:

Bought some SX40's for 14.00 dollars 

I don't know how they sell these lures, as their normal retail is somewhere near 20 bucks. Gee some people must be suckers :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

As I am currently working for a chain store, I laugh every time someone makes this sort of post slagging off stores who do not price match for online costs. It just shows simply that you really have no idea that the online stores make their money out of the postage, not the product. I mean no offence to you mate, I am just tired of hearing these responses, and thought I would take the time out to let you know how it works. Everyone who keeps going on about MO's tackle and stores not matching his prices, do yourself and every other tackle outlet a favour. Take a drive down to MO's, I promise you the prices in his mail order catalogue, and his online prices are not the same as his instore prices, there is money made on postage also. Do you honestly reckon it costs lureworld $6 to post an SX40? Sure, I price match MO's, plus the postage that he would have charged you. Sure, you might have driven 40minutes to Anaconda, but why should they have to pay for that. I just drove an hour today to have a look at a kayak, does that mean when I choose to buy from this particular dealer he should re-emburse me my travel costs? Onloine stores in general (not talking about MO) have little if any overheads, and work on turn over rather than profit. When you are dealing with large companies, they are working on profit. Greedy you say? Thats not the story at all, it falls back to the share holders (you) who for every dollar you invest, want to see 3 returned. You can look at it two ways, a company can buy product X for $1 and sell it for $2. Out of that $1 profit that is made, .20c goes toward wages, another .20c goes to rent, then .10 goes to power, another .10c to advertising, then another .20c to phones, power, maintainance, etc. (extremely rough figures ok) None ofthis includes sick leave or other unforseen circumstances. So as buisness, out of the original $1 you spent, you have made $0.20 profit, not much, especially if you are trying to get investors on board. Now an online store can buy that same product for $1, undercut you by .20c and sell it for $1.80. On top of that charge you .20c postage to get it to you, when really it only costs .10c and therefore making another .10c profit. Might have 0.01c in wages to spend compared to the big guys, and .10c worth of overheads therefore producing almost $0.80 profit vs the $0.20 if the big company were to sell at these prices. So, obviously a share holder would not invest his or hers $1 when the company in question is only going to give a .20c return, so what happens, the bigger stores sell for more. As I stated in another post, the big boys sell for more and get slagged off for being to expensive, and if they sell for less, they get ridiculed for putting the little guys out of buisness. It is really a no win situation. At the end of the day, if you dont like it, dont shop there. By all means, slag of companies for lack of service, rudness etc etc, but slagging them off for not matching online prices and creating a public fuss over something that really cant be done is ridiculous and unfair. I have seen humminbird sounders and minnkotas online and shipped to your door for less than I can buy them at wholesale. Does this mean I have to run my buisness into the ground so that someone doesnt make a post on a forum and let 1400 odd other people know what a prick I am? Food for thought I hope. By the way, I am in no way affiliated with Anaconda, and in no way mean any offence or malice towrds you for the post. Just trying to make the reasoning for these things a little clearer.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Another thing i have seen on this is that MO's sell items for what smaller tackle stores buy them for. My mate has showed me his books a few times when he is trying in disgust to run a business when he can't even buy the product for what some companies are selling it for. The ACCC should look into that really but on the other hand it is business and a cut throught world.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Long time mate, hows things?

I remember along time ago buying an electric motor through MO's because I could get it cheaper han what I could do through the tackle store I was working at at the time. Guys, Dont get me wrong, I love MO's, and have been a customer for a veeeeerrryy long time. I am just trying to put some light onto why you dont get the price matches with these online stores, it is unfortunatley not as cut and dry as you think.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Well next time a make a post on the subject of price matching, I'll run it by you first Keljad as you seem to be an expert on this matter :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have been in Retail/Wholesale for over 20 years myself and I think I know how it works as much as you.

What an over reaction, the point is still that Anaconda offers a price guarantee and in alot of cases they arent backing up what they advertise.

Sure I used the argument about the petrol but they came at me about the postage charge. A postage charge of 6 bucks for not one but many lures and overnight to my doorstep by 8.00am the following morning when only ordering them 1.00 pm the previous day.

So in my defense I think it is just for me to argue that they should offer me their price gaurantee no matter how I intend to get the product in my hands whether to my door or picked up in person.

As far as the pricing goes, well we all know that when retailers buy in bulk they get a better wholesale price and if you are disadvantaged in the retail sector as a retailer,thats when you should be looking to be in a buying group or the like.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Red,

you are very correct in what you say. The smaller orders however do have profit made on the postage, but it works out well for larger or bulk orders. I have been considering for a long time to do an internet based buisness from home for kayak fishing. Although kayaks obviously would be too hard to deal with from home, kayak accesories are another thing..................


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Mac,

sorry mate, I didnt mean for it to sound like an over reaction, and I didnt realise that you were in the know how it all works, I apologise. I probably should have worded it a bit better. My typing has a bad habit of not coming out the way I would speak it out loud :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Apology accepted.

I won't be going to Anaconda again, much better range, price and more importantly SERVICE at my local.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Mac,

speaking of local service, I took a drive down to Southport today to take a look at these bloody Hobies everyone keeps goping on about. I stopped in at Adventure Outlet and was looked after by Craig. I was straight up with him, told him where I worked, and the price I could get a Prowler elite for through work. I am considering a Hobie Adventure, Prowler elite, Swing, or an X factor. He spent an hour with me showing me over all his kayaks knowing full well that I may not spend my dollars with him, and not once tried swaying my mind from the product I sell to what he does. I thought it was outstanding service, outstanding advice and was offered a good price on the Hobie if I so choose to go that way. With service like that the local bloke is here to stay, and if I choose the Hobie, I will not even bother shopping around for a better price as I can see the aftermarket service will be outstanding. I highly reccomend popping in for a visit if you havnt been down already.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT3qdjUAADHfgAAQQOcAGJ0oGEA/79+gMAEVioip+aIp6mn6p6nohpkZADahUyfqmQyAANBppkaBpoQmmmSn6TT1QaaPSA0IIUhVwM1c07/hI7xgi9e1hIGccHOBKoSpzUiARHQk32e6TMFRbo6CMIUNTJYYrPwSYdcpDHCy5285oWR/M0DAhPz66N7D914ccMmrIOpTG8WCv8Kit7yXfKB79qWF1W1m/uzRC0kb9/nLM1p00uNhsDGtX4EKBpkFEW+rjlesnTXwbS1trToW3xloMCG3LOAK5l2EyrsyttZjVyUw+kit2JaI+lcD3qvKsQ1m+Rm6VpQxNq8ZMk7NzkJ5xjzh5wisQBg3IBK0QUBw6i8xWTiExfygxF/F3JFOFCQPep2NQA==


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I think what the real issue here is that Anoconda say hey "we'll beat any price by 10%". Well sorry thats BS because what they should say is 'we'll beat any store based price by 10%' - but they do not because it does not sound as good. Fair enough about the economics of competition and yes its hard to make a sheckel these days - but dont go making false claims because the WWW is watching you. Do not deal in sound bites !!!

Wopfish


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Do they advertise that they will beat any price by 10% ??? I didnt know that one............I might tuck that up my sleeve for a rainy day :lol:


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a touchy subject for a few people.

I don't shop online for fishing gear...yet. I am still in the going to the local tackle store and having a chat to the people who work there, bend a few rods, wind a few reels, look at 3000 lures then pay for the 1 packet of plastics and 5 jig heads I'm after before calling it a good 2 hour shopping trip.

For me the price, while important can represent a big trap. How much effort will I go to in the pursuit of saving $1.35?

The service is a very big part for me - I recently walked away from a shop I was going to buy quite a bit of gear from because the bloke "looking after me" was clearly not really interested in talking to me if I couldn't give him a commitment to buy.

On the flip side, I drove my car 1hr 20 to a shop at Kawana Waters on the Sunshine coast to buy a new Prowler Elite when there are a dozen shops within 30 mins of my place who stock the same stuff at the same price. I did this because the guys at Kayak Warehouse (and I have no vested interest in giving them a plug - sorry if I upset anyone by doing so) because one of the staff - Steve - spent soo much time making sure I was sure of what I wanted to buy. The after sales service was above and beyond that which seems to be standard in retail these days. I'm not having a crack at retail staff, just making the point this guy was exceptional.

In my opinion, spend some time at your local tackle store - support the local guy, the little bloke, because this is another great source of information not just a retail outlet.

and now to get off my soap box :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I hear what your Saying Dr but if your local bloke / buddies prices are 30 40 0r 50 % higher than somewhere esle - you cant help feeling that he is taking the pixxxx!!!

I spread my funds wide - whos best, whos cheap, whos polite , who cares and who doesnt. Whos happy to talk about the sport!!!

wopfish


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Guys,

lets take this online store vs shop a little further.

In the real world of business the big companies and Multinationals do not stock parts in the country where they do business because the tax office requires stock to be declared as an asset (profit) for taxable reasons and companies would indeed pay tax on stock sitting on a shelf covered in dust. To avoid the tax implication companies use Singapore as a warehouse and frieght forward within 4 hrs by air or 8hrs by sea using a high volume and low cost DHL or other agent. The benefits of Singapore are low cost storage and utilities, cheap labour and cheap freight forwarding as compared to bullish prices in Sydney.

Big chain stores do similar ventures but in different ways such as stock shifting between stores and ship frieght into the country on a daily basis equates to very low stock levels and low tax imputs for capital. Compare this to an independent retailer store owner who has to stock everything the shopper demands and has stock stacked up to the ceiling has to struggle with the many different business charges but still trys to compete. The real advantage is value in terms of local knowledge and friendship with the bonus of the business forming a part of the community based asset and not simply a money venture.

I say support the independents and give them your coin.

Brian


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ive had anaconda beat heaps of prices for me, 
including mo, I just told the guy that fishing tackle Australia have the lure for x ammount and he said no worries we will beat that, 
i did take a piece of paper in with the FTA number on it just incase but never had to use it,

They have the deal that they will beat any price by 10% so the way i see it they have to honor it,
its no skin off the guy at the counters back anyways, 
just think how much money anaconda make elsewhere, too much to worry about 1 or 2 guys price matching on lures.

Bottom line for me is that anaconda is a rip off, 
one example - i always see there lip grippers at $30 (apparently 50% off), lol, what a joke - you can buy the berkleys for $20 elsewhere.
i reckon you guys give these big chains hell if they wont price match, Amart is another one i have done it with and had no worries, 
infact most of my lures are aquired this way - why pay full price when these stores offer a price guarantee,


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

On a regular basis


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm agree with Ben on this one, if you are polite and just state the facts - 10% off please, they have always made it cheaper for me. Target a shop assisstant that looks like they might not care.
If they start to carry on, ask where does it say 'not online stores' and if they cant show you ask to speak to the manager and mention the ACCC - start huffing and puffing!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Occy,

I probably shouldnt plaster this all over a public web site, but you know how much I love you guys, so I will anyway. There is no law at all saying 7 days after purchase for a refund, the law actually only states within reasonable time after purchase. The other one is that it actually does not have to be returned in its original packaging. There is really only 3 reasons why a product cannot be returned,

1. If you simply change your mind, we (the retailer) have no obligation to refund (this however is highly unlikely that we dont)
2. If you find the product cheaper elsewhere
3. If you damaged the goods yourself (like broken rods from high sticking, or being snagged and yanking them too hard)

I just finished the most up to date ACCC training and these are pretty much the only reasons we cant refund. Interesting isnt it? I know that I have been rejected in the past for not having the original packaging. I wish I knew then what I know now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi-Yo said:


> Work in retail in bigger $$ shit that a 10 buck lure and when some one winges about the price or asks for better I give them a higher value.


 :shock: Not sure how to respond to that one without starting a never ending thread.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Tony, well done. One cant argue that


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

The key phrase there is "stocked item". Means they have to match MO because of the Coffs Harbour outlet of FTA, but not most other internet sellers who have no stock


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Peril said:


> The key phrase there is "stocked item". Means they have to match MO because of the Coffs Harbour outlet of FTA, but not most other internet sellers who have no stock


Well I know Lureworld has stock, how else can they get it to me the next morning after me ordering it.

The main thing he is that its us against them, If Anaconda offer a deal like that and they advertise it, I milk it for all its worth. Better in my pocket than in their Nationwide pocket, as if they can't afford it. They are so expensive on most items.  :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

gra said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > The key phrase there is "stocked item". Means they have to match MO because of the Coffs Harbour outlet of FTA, but not most other internet sellers who have no stock
> ...


I reckon, you're on the right track there Gra

Cheers


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

It does pay to shop around I saw an ad in QFM for TT jigheads $6 a Pack and so armed with my ad off I went to Anaconda and purchased 20 packs of jigheads for $5.40 each compared to $8.99 normal retail so I saved $72, I could've got the same deal from MOt but then I would have paid $9 postage which would still have saved me $63 on retail.
People say they wont waste their time to save $1.50 well buy 20packs and save $30


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

That was a real bargin sitonit.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

In no way does it make you tight - especially when Anaconda offers a price promise and splashes this all over their website as a marketing ploy. In doing so what it seems that they are suggesting is that their prices are so low that you'll have to look far and wide to beat them on a price and if you do you will be rewarded - but from my conversation with somebody there this promise comes with stipulations which really means that what they say and do are two different things and that this price promise in some instances can be seen as a hollow marketing ploy - which my friend SUCKS!!!

Anyhow got what I wanted from Waves Overseas on the Parramata Rd - a C-Tug Trolley for $160.00 - quoted to me by Anaconda at $240.00 - I couldnt be arsed to deal with them anymore

Wopfish


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

I usually get a few online prices then hit up my local (who dont advertise they will match).

9 times out of 10 he is happy to, and in fact has started up his own internet business on the side.

Im more then happy to pay the online price + postage to my local as its often in stock and much cheaper then local mega chains anyhow. Even if he could only get within 10% of the price id still go for it. You win some and loose some, but he has been good to me so will always give him first option at a sale.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I kinda like Anaconda I must admit. It's like candy-land in many respects and I honestly haven't been very impressed at all by the bulk of "local" tackle shops in Sydney in the least. 2 examples:

Went into 1 in 5 Dock and asked the guy behind the desk to make some recommendations on jigheads. The guy bungled around like Basil Fawltey in a room full of Germans. It became very apparant very quickly that he had no idea what he was talking about after making a myriad of very basic mistakes on all sort of things. All confidence lost I pointed this out to him and he admitted that he was standing in "for 3 days a week for the last year" and so didn't know his fishing arse from his fishing elbow.

Went to a VERY well known tackle shop on Victoria Road in Drummoyne and proceeded to be amazed by the conversation that unfolded. The bloke that owned the store confided to me that 95% of fishos had no idea of what they were buying and that 95% of the time they (shop staff) had no idea of the effectiveness of the products they were recommending but talked them up anyway. Many many sales were driven by "internet forums" where some idiot recommended a product (squid attractant was the latest example he could recall) and all the other morons on the forum rushed in to buy it even though it was about as useless as tits on a bull and the fact that they hadn't sold any for years. It was at this point that I excused myself and left. I have more of these experiences at local tackle stores than really good experiences.

Anyway....here is a little tale of Anaconda. Due to Wopfish's keen eye in spotting the Daiwa TD Sol on sale at $235.00 I swiftly did a bunch of homework and decided to make use of Anaconda's 10% cheaper policy. I got on the blower to the Auburn store and spoke to a very sweet and helpful female sales assistant who was amazed that the Daiwa TD Sol, which was in the glass case for $359.95, was on sale elsewhere for $235 dollars. The PDF was emailed through, they called the competitor to confirm that they had it in stock and the price was beaten by 10%. I picked that baby up for $211.50! You've got some beers coming your way Wopfish 8)

Anyway, once they verified that the competitor had it in stock they were to call me back. 45 minutes later no call. I got back on the phone to find out what was going on and was not a little suprised that there was trouble at mill. Apparantly the boys from the fishing counter had become very nervous at my audacious claim on the Sol and had informed said original sales assistant that "the 10% we'll beat any price doesn't apply to Daiwa products as Daiwa have refused to let us discount". They had decided after some debate to honour my claim on the basis that the original sales assistant wasn't aware of the "Daiwa exception". Credit card details were promptly given and the purchase and $150 discount was secured.

I pointed out in no uncertain terms using words like "my arse you're not going to honour this" that they were infringing the trade practices act and that nowhere was it stated that Daiwa or any other brand or product was excluded from the policy. The sales assistant I was talking to at the time heartily agreed with me (not the original sales assistant) and was bewildered at the confusion. Apparantly the fishing desk guys were freaking out at the infringement of policy on Daiwa kit and thought that I had mocked up the advertising material to get the cheapie.

Clearly the "we'll beat it by 10%" is a combination of genuine and a truck load of the brown stuff.

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Well done JT ma bhoy!!!!!! Well done!!!!! Thats what I like to see FANTASTIC. I'll PM you my address for the case of beer (no VB please)!!!!!!

Yeah I can just see them now getting worked up about it - what a joke its not even their money man,

Well done once again - I hope your very happy with the SOL - you should buy another one tomorrow and hopefully lets see if any other members from the forum need some good cheap SOLS!!!

HAHAHAHAHA!!

WICKED / PIRATES :lol: :lol: :lol: 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sheeeeet theyr going to be giving it away soon !!!! Lets set up a side business of Anaconda specials!!!!!!

POWER TO THE FORUM


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I prefer the MO Tackle guarantee - If we are not cheaper -it's free.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

I dont know about the MO's one. I have found plenty of stuff that is cheaper, and I have yet to be offered the free bit unfortunatley.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Just came back from Anaconda having picked up my new beautiful TD Sol:

Me: How much is this 20lb Fireline mate...there no price on it?
Anaconda guy: "$29.95"
Other Anaconda guy "hell, you can get it for $24.95 at Big W...why don't we price match it for you and get you a further 10% off".
Me: "I'm open to that" 

$21.50 in the end. Not bad service I reckon.

JT


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Then take MO's up on their guarantee - otherwise it is false advertising.


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

I hate advertising like that.

It doesnt say 'if our advertised price isnt lower', hence they can always match or even drop under it by 1% in order to meet their claim.

What are the chances you reckon that they are going to give it to you for nothing instead of matching the price or slightly beating it??


----------



## Hirosh (Mar 11, 2007)

If you read the fine print it states that they will only give it to you for free if they "can't beat the price"- so basically, no free gear.... ever.... period


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

I have always recieved great service from MO's and great prices, and I have never pushed the issue for this reason. Even though I work for the competition, I was a customer of thiers before I entered the tackle game, and when I cant get something through work, I will buy from them. I treat some local independants the same way. I wasnt always with BCF or the other tackle stores that I have worked for, and remember the service was shown back then, and I only have 2 weeks left with BCF and will become a customer of the independants once again. I will be out there on the hunt however for some of that price beating action from Anaconda.


----------

